# IHC Titan engine



## gg89220 (Oct 30, 2021)

hello
Doug Kelley plans


----------



## gg89220 (Nov 8, 2021)

hello
leaded steel cylinders and cast iron liners


----------



## gg89220 (Nov 15, 2021)

hello
pistons and connecting rods


----------



## johnmcc69 (Nov 15, 2021)

Very nice work!
 I'll be following along!

 John


----------



## gg89220 (Nov 20, 2021)

hello
crankshaft machining


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice work.  

Chuck


----------



## Vietti (Nov 20, 2021)

Agree, very nice indeed.  Is that a lathe with round ways, kind of like a Unimat on steroids?


----------



## gg89220 (Nov 21, 2021)

hello
yes,it's lathe with round ways,Haulin ELB 5024


----------



## LorenOtto (Nov 21, 2021)

gg89220 said:


> hello
> yes,it's lathe with round ways,Haulin ELB 5024
> View attachment 131188


Very interesting Lathe and ambitious build.  I will be watching and learning.


----------



## gg89220 (Nov 25, 2021)

hello
end of machining


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice looking  crank.

Chuck


----------



## gg89220 (Nov 28, 2021)

hello
realization of bearings


----------



## gg89220 (Dec 3, 2021)

hello
flywheels Ø 6"with 8 ° conical hubs


----------



## gg89220 (Dec 12, 2021)

hello
start of cylinder heads and valves


----------



## kuhncw (Dec 12, 2021)

Nice work.  I take it your valves are made from screws of some sort.

Chuck


----------



## gg89220 (Dec 19, 2021)

hello
end of work on cylinder heads, flanges and exhaust


----------



## gg89220 (Dec 27, 2021)

hello
rocker arm bracket and intake


----------



## gg89220 (Dec 31, 2021)

hello
rockers


----------



## gg89220 (Jan 9, 2022)

hello
intake cam , exhaust cam,tappet,tappet bracket and rod eye


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 9, 2022)

Looks remarkable so far---Brian


----------



## awake (Jan 10, 2022)

Great work! What is the timing on the cams?


----------



## gg89220 (Jan 10, 2022)

the exhaust cam start to open at 45° BBDC and close at TDC
the intake cam start to open at 10° ATDC and close at 10° ABDC


----------



## awake (Jan 10, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## gg89220 (Jan 16, 2022)

hello
3 sprockets in module 0.7, 16,20 and 40 teeth. camshaft support


----------



## RobConway (Jan 17, 2022)

Hi,  Can I ask how you will harden those cams ?


----------



## gg89220 (Jan 17, 2022)

heat to approximately 800° orange/red color, immerse in quenching oil, then temper by heating to approximately 400° blue color, immerse again in oil


----------



## gg89220 (Jan 30, 2022)

hi

tempory assembly


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 6, 2022)

hello
water pump


----------



## johnmcc69 (Feb 6, 2022)

That's coming along very nicely!
 Nice work!

 John


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 18, 2022)

hello
before dismantling for painting .


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 27, 2022)

hello
finished engine, before the video


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 28, 2022)

hello
here is the video


----------



## johnmcc69 (Feb 28, 2022)

Very nice!

 John


----------



## Marmech (Mar 2, 2022)

Fantastic!


----------

